# AMC Tractor



## ggntr1981 (Jul 19, 2012)

Does any one have any idea what a AMC pedal tractor is worth it has 8 spark plugs out of a pastic engine and plug wires to each


----------



## bricycle (Jul 19, 2012)

I almost bought an older version of that with metal engine. It had 20" pneumatic rear tractor tires. Price was $225 at an antique shop.


----------



## ggntr1981 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Amc*

this one has hard rubber tires and is big and sturdy enough for me to ride


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a 1958 all metal Murray tractor and Dump Trac trailer, and paid somewhere between $150 and $200 for it years ago at an antique store. The matching trailer was purchased on ebay. I've ridden mine around the basement floor just for fun.  These older pedal tractors are pretty sturdy. This one on ebay is identical to mine: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Murray1950s...438?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1a1b2db6

Dave


----------

